# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > بحث و گفتگوی فنی - خانواده C > مبتدی: رفع ابهام در مورد نگارش getline

## AndroidMan

سلام. خسته نباشید. این ها خیلی سادست... فقط کمی من رو گیج کرده. اگه امکانش هست جوابم رو بدین خیلی ممنون می شم. (ببخشید اینطوری می گم ولی تا جمعه اگه دوستان می تونن یک راهنمایی کوچولو بکنن... خیلی سادن. واقعا تشکر)*1.*اگه کاربر بخواد ی کاراکتر رشته ای (چندین حرف رو) وارد کنه << cin کافی نیست ؟؟؟؟

توی  کتاب جعفر نژاد نوشته بود برای اینکار باید از تابع ()get استفاده بشه به این صورت:

* ؛ () cin.get*

*2.*ولی استادمون گفتن علاوه بر فعال کردن<string> باید با فرمان *getline* رشته را

به کمک cin دریافت کرددرسته ؟؟

*3.*پس فرق getline و ()get چیه ؟ شما میدونید؟

*4.* نگارش getline به چه صورته (یعنی به چه صورت نوشته میشه)؟ بعد از cin میاد یا قبلش؟


باز هم واقعا تشکر. دیدین ساده بودن...!؟

----------


## hr.siroos

تا جایی که من میدونم 
و استفاده کردم . getline برای خوان از روی فایل استفده کنی.
می تونی به جای دستور get از دستور getch() استفاده کنی و مقدار ورودی آن را در یک رشته آرایه ذخیره کنی مانند
b[p]=getchar ();
        if(b[p]==' ')
        {   
            q=b[1];
            b[p]='\0';
            p=0;
            break;
        }
اگر مبهمه ببخشید . 
به راحتی دستورات تو اینترنت سرچ کن.

----------


## storm_saeed

> توی  کتاب جعفر نژاد نوشته بود برای اینکار باید از تابع ()get استفاده بشه به این صورت:
> 
> * ؛ () cin.get*
> 
> *2.*ولی استادمون گفتن علاوه بر فعال کردن<string> باید با فرمان *getline* رشته را
> 
> به کمک cin دریافت کرددرسته ؟؟


ما دو مدل getline داریم یکیش تو iostream هست با cin.getline(char_name,char_size,char_delim) دریافت میکنیم و دیگریش getline در String ,که برای اولی باید متغیر روchar تعریف کرد برای دومی string
ابته این دوتا با هم تفاوت هایی دارند که اینی که شما گفتید مربوط به دومی میشه 




> *3.*پس فرق getline و ()get چیه ؟ شما میدونید؟


Getline برای رشته کاربرد داره ولی get برای کاراکتر مثلا شما میخواید یه رشته رو از کاربر بگیری مثلا بخوای یه char 5 تایی تعریف کنی و طرف یه اسم 20 آرایه ای بده فقط 5 تاشو میتونی بگیری ولی با getline یه رشته میگیری



> *4.* نگارش getline به چه صورته (یعنی به چه صورت نوشته میشه)؟ بعد از cin میاد یا قبلش؟



std::string name;
std::getline(cin,name);

----------


## hadirr

سلام یه سوال داشتم شاید اینجا جای درستی برای این سوال نباشه
من دو تا ماتریس دارم که میخوام با هم جمع کنم یکی به صورت سطری اون یکی به صورت ستونی
میخواستم بدونم تفاوت جمع سطری ماتریس ها با جمع ستونی ماتریس ها چی هست(از نظر سرعت اجرا)؟؟؟
خواهشا جواب بدید
مر30

----------


## ciavosh

> تا جایی که من میدونم 
> و استفاده کردم . getline برای خوان از روی فایل استفده کنی.
> می تونی به جای دستور get از دستور getch() استفاده کنی و مقدار ورودی آن را در یک رشته آرایه ذخیره کنی مانند
> b[p]=getchar ();
>         if(b[p]==' ')
>         {   
>             q=b[1];
>             b[p]='\0';
>             p=0;
> ...


چون getch و getche  (در هدر conio.h) از توابع کتابخانه استاندارد نیستند بهتر است از آنها استفاده نکنیم.

----------

